# Would put some bucking horses to shame



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, reminds me of my girl Irish! He's soooo handsome! If I wasnt in South Africa, he'd be gone by now heehee *sigh*


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, he was just having fun. at least he doesnt do that while your riding him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He actually looks like he is having a blast!  Did you ride him?

The outdoor at my barn is still under snow


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

weird saddle!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

wow! Those are some GREAT shots! What kind of camera do you use? I may have to get one!*hehehe*
lol! The saddle looks like wings in shot #4 ! *IBeleiveICanFLy* echem.......anyway, awesome!lol! And he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

hahah!! What a silly horse...beautiful pictures!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!
Yes, he was just playing - sometimes he has to get the kinks out, so we allow him to do it on the lunge line. He's in a stall at night and a small-ish turnout, so he's allowed to play a little as long as it's under control and he only does it on the lunge. 
He's such a character. I love his facial expression in the first one hehe


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Hehe, that's great! I love Denny, he seems like he's got an awesome personality.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

He's gorgeous and these are some incredible pictures! He looks like he was having a blast!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Man o man its a good thing he only does that on the lunge line!!! :lol:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_iLoveDenny:]_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I also love Denny. He's beautiful, and quite the attention grabber. Looks like he had the time of his life. And I LOVE his mane, he pulls off a very sexy mohawk. =D


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No worries Allie, Rem does it on the line to. She has a small turn out and really needs to burn some energy.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hes so pretty. and so talented with all those aerial acrobatics :lol:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Haha loks like someone was having funny! Great shots


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, he looked like he was having fun! He's a beautiful horse, and those are some great shots.

I like the scenery shots too. Beautiful view you have!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Teehee thank you guys!!


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

How do you do your reins like that?  Sorry I'm a newb at everything but I like how they are secure. I always just loop them several times under the neck and but the throat latch through.

He is so cute!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Madison, they're simply looped around his neck once, then wrapped around themselves once, and the throatlatch is put through the loop created by the buckle of the reins - I will try and find a picture for you


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

haha!
What a character! Looks like he was having tons of fun! You shoulda been along for the ride!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Everybody look, it's the rare chestnut Lipizzaner!!  Denny is absolutely gorgeous and I have to agree with Ricci, he is sexy in his mohawk.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Everybody look, it's the *rare chestnut Lipizzaner!!*  Denny is absolutely gorgeous and I have to agree with Ricci, he is sexy in his mohawk.


This made me giggle!!!
Look, he can -- uh... levade... too!!










Yeah!!!


----------

